# Dew Claws--late removal



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Jana said:


> I know this was touched on in another thread, but I just discovered that Beledi has ONE dewclaw....
> 
> (Maybe that isn't unusual, but it seems strange to me to not have one on one leg and have one on the other....perhaps one was attached and not removed and the other was not attached at birth and removed)....
> 
> ...



Yes I had my boy Eli's removed at 5 months. He was in a lot of pain but he did get through it. I had both dew's removed and his tail docked at once. I would never do that again but I think it will be easier on your girl since its just one. If you decide to remove it.

On another note, the male I previously owned Mikey, had a dew claw that grew back after being removed. It must not of been removed properly but his other leg was fine...no dew claw. I also worry about groomer's coming accross a unexpected dew claw. Thats why I had Eli's removed with his tail dock. It took about 1.5 weeks for it to heal after I started wrapping it because Eli would try to lick it constantly.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have a Toy Poodle who has one dew claw its an odd thing to come across and my guess it it was not removed properly and just grew back.

If its attached I would just leave it and let groomers know she has one (most groomers should check before grooming) but if its unattached I would have it removed and she should heal quickly and painlessly. I had a Mini Dachshund who had unattached dews removed with her spay (at about 1 year old) and she did just fine. She just wanted to chew on the bandage haha


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

Interestingly enough....my last poodle pre-Star had one removed in surgery due to it being badly injured (caught on something though it was trimmed) and 

it grew backi!

Shep was about 8 years old when he had the dew claw owie,surgery and the dew claw was fully back by a year later!


----------



## Jana (Feb 2, 2009)

Interesting...well, I put a call into my vet..I talked to two different groomers this AM, and of course one (my Mom's who has 2 Spoos herself) said definitely remove it to keep her safe from injury and the other (local one whom I am trying out tomorrow) said, it's no biggie, she's used to all sorts of crazy configurations (one poodle she grooms has two on one leg) and wouldn't worry about it at all.

Now it sounds like even if I put her through the surgery it might come back! (I suspect it already came back once since I didn't notice it until a week, or so, ago)...I would be surprised if I just missed it before.

Thanks for all the imput!


----------



## Lady Diana (Aug 7, 2008)

*dew claws*

I had a dalmatian with dew claws. She tore me up when jumping up and especially bath time. My vet said at 2 years the surgery was very envolved with tendions and all. I chose to trim the nail with the digits and lived for 12 more yrs.


----------



## Jana (Feb 2, 2009)

What a gorgeous dog she was! Thanks for sharing your story.

I am pretty sure we will not be removing hers unless the vet says it should go because it is growing funny or something.


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Cardi's right dewclaw grew back after being removed at birth. I had it removed when he was 8 months old. After the first day, he didn't seem to notice it. He just wanted to jump around and play. He did try to lick it, but that is because he had staples put in. I would have it removed.


----------



## Valentin's Momma <3 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just returned from the vet with Vale. Yesterday, I discovered his left front dew claw is growing back. Unless it causes him any problems he will just live with it. She told me to keep it very short, it was most likely not removed properly. His groomer has been notified to prevent an accident. It is odd to grow back now, especially since Valentin is turning three years this month. The vet jokingly called his new claw "the freak". Thankfully there is nothing to be concerned about.
:flypig:


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear about all this information. I wouldn't have thought a late removal would be so traumatic. Now I know.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My Aussie had one dewclaw. He had a few times he really got it caught on things and it would bleed profusely and I would see him fooling with it frequently because it was sore from injury. I wish I would have had it removed when I noticed it around 10 weeks. I would be guided by the vet. If tendons have already formed I would not remove it. Potential injuries vs. certain trauma of removing it. If at this point it is not that big a deal I would get it removed. With an active dog like a poodle it will get injured.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

my 2 cents, if it is nice & tight then don't worry about it. I have dogs with none, just the front 2 & 1 with all 4 dewclaws. It has NEVER caused an issue with any of my dogs dead & alive. I though DID have 1 do that had his hind only dewclaws removed ONLY because one of them was just a nail that flopped about with no pad at all, the other had a nice pad BUT the claw whipped out at a 90 degree angle. So, yes I did have those hind ones removed & left the fronts which were nice & tight. I never had an issue with him & this was done when he was neutered at 7 months of age.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would not remove a dewclaw unless it was causing a problem. Of all the broken/torn nails we see at the clinic, it never seems to be the dewclaw - it's always a "regular" nail. 

Removing a dewclaw that is "normal" and "attached" on an adult (not a two day old puppy) is like removing a thumb - it's removing an appendage.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would leave it alone and keep it trimmed, unless he has to be anesthetized for something else, then I would have it removed at the same time. I would never risk having him knocked out for the sake of a dew claw, but this is what I would do if Quincy were ever put under.


----------

